# GBAtemp Homebrew Bounty: 2018 Switch Edition



## Sonic Angel Knight (Sep 21, 2018)

I like this logo. Whoever did it, nice job.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 21, 2018)

Great job! This'll hopefully get the ball rolling a little more.


----------



## Nerdtendo (Sep 21, 2018)

Really great idea guys. I didn't know these existed. Can't wait to see the entries and by this time next year, I might be able to participate!


----------



## magico29 (Sep 21, 2018)

Good luck to participants!!!


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 21, 2018)

Now that´s some Bounty!!


----------



## Chary (Sep 21, 2018)

Get hype!


----------



## risho (Sep 21, 2018)

you should consider accepting bitcoin donations to the pool


----------



## comput3rus3r (Sep 21, 2018)

Here's a little hint for a winning homebrew...
usb loading


----------



## MiiJack (Sep 21, 2018)

Can somebody teach me how to code


----------



## fst312 (Sep 21, 2018)

I like when I this stuff and I’m curious to see what comes out of this, especially when it comes to the possible emulators. Here hoping that snes classic homebrew menu ends up getting released. I believe that project is still being worked on.


----------



## Awstoned (Sep 21, 2018)

Calling it now 


Someone is gunna make a private p2p server for multiplayer


----------



## Dan-the-Rebirth (Sep 21, 2018)

Looking forward to the new developments. Portal ds deluxe? PKswitch? Maybe. Funnt would be if someone submited a new cfw that is way better than sx os


----------



## KingAsix (Sep 21, 2018)

Any reason only patron can vote?


----------



## Costello (Sep 21, 2018)

JinTrigger said:


> Any reason only patron can vote?


it's an incentive to support our site and efforts, and we can't allow everyone to vote otherwise people would register a lot of dupe accounts and vote for themselves


----------



## KingAsix (Sep 21, 2018)

Costello said:


> it's an incentive to support our site and efforts, and we can't allow everyone to vote otherwise people would register a lot of dupe accounts and vote for themselves



Hmm. Cool just wondering. It does make sense. Hopefully, I'll have time to partake.


----------



## nWo (Sep 21, 2018)

This is awesome .


----------



## Costello (Sep 21, 2018)

nWo said:


> This is awesome .


thanks! and you know, the more this gets reported on to other sites, the more developers are likely to hear about it and enter.
so spread the word if you want more & better homebrew


----------



## DarthDub (Sep 21, 2018)

Costello said:


> thanks! and you know, the more this gets reported on to other sites, the more developers are likely to hear about it and enter.
> so spread the word if you want more & better homebrew


Sure thing boss.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Sep 21, 2018)

Costello said:


> GBATEMP PRESENTS...
> *THE 2018 SWITCH HOMEBREW BOUNTY*​
> It is with great pleasure that I announce the official beginning of GBAtemp's first Switch Homebrew Bounty! If you aren't familiar with the concept, the Homebrew Bounty is a competition that rewards the best homebrew for a given platform. The idea is twofold: we want to reward authors for their hard work, but also encourage the creation of new projects and developments, which in turns benefits everyone!
> 
> ...


Very nice to see a new Homebrew bounty  first off:

"And let's not forget *Team Xecuter* who made a very generous donation too."

I would rather see them add something to the scene, something that benefits everyone, something that they made themselves... if they would do that, then I'd feel a bit better about them.


----------



## Freezerbomb (Sep 21, 2018)

This sounds like a lot of fun! It looks like it's time to test my coding skills!


----------



## Kafkaus00 (Sep 21, 2018)

Such a nice idea! You guys really outdid yourself ! That cash prize is amazing.


----------



## Milenko (Sep 21, 2018)

@fgsfds


----------



## xXDungeon_CrawlerXx (Sep 21, 2018)

I'm going to finish my project for this!


----------



## Kadji (Sep 21, 2018)

Game Category as the last one is a good idea, maybe the frameworks / libs (i am looking at you OpenGL / Vulkan) will be more mature to use.
Also: Do we have full Joycon compatibility including Gyro Sensors? I have a realy good Idea for a Homebrew game but i would need to have full Gyro Controll and native 3D support and up until now I did not have much interest to go for it (my real life job takes a huge amount of time atm).


----------



## Milenko (Sep 21, 2018)

Someone needs to implement Jamais Vu


----------



## Technicmaster0 (Sep 21, 2018)

Kadji said:


> Do we have full Joycon compatibility including Gyro Sensors? I have a realy good Idea for a Homebrew game but i would need to have full Gyro Controll and native 3D support and up until now I did not have much interest to go for it (my real life job takes a huge amount of time atm).


We don't have gyro support yet as far as I know. I think that rumble is bugged as well.

I have a question regarding the competition: is more than one entry per user allowed? Can one user commit more than one entry per category?


----------



## Costello (Sep 21, 2018)

Technicmaster0 said:


> We don't have gyro support yet as far as I know. I think that rumble is bugged as well.
> 
> I have a question regarding the competition: is more than one entry per user allowed? Can one user commit more than one entry per category?


good question.
I think there shouldn’t be a limit of entries, if you can contribute with many entries then it’s all the best for Switch users who will get more homebrew.
However it takes time to produce quality project so I doubt it will end up being a big issue.
And judges may not want to vote for the same author twice.


----------



## Localhorst86 (Sep 21, 2018)

xXDungeon_CrawlerXx said:


> isn't this a double post?


yeah, post reported, hopefully the moderators will handle this spammer appropriately  /s

that said: looking forward to some nice entries, hopefully we'll see a lot of games und useful tools come from this.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 21, 2018)

I've been longing for something like this. Hype hype!


----------



## xXDungeon_CrawlerXx (Sep 21, 2018)

Well, I think I'll take part on this Bounty 
Probably our VOEZ Custom Song Creator will be a good software for this:


Spoiler: Video of a custom song made with our tool









Spoiler: Screenshots of the tool


----------



## HtheB (Sep 21, 2018)

Ericthegreat said:


> Very nice to see a new Homebrew bounty  first off:
> 
> "And let's not forget *Team Xecuter* who made a very generous donation too."
> 
> I would rather see them add something to the scene, something that benefits everyone, something that they made themselves... if they would do that, then I'd feel a bit better about them.


Giving a good donation to this bounty is a very good thing that adds to the Switch scene. Hopefully more homebrew will be available because of this. Every donation is welcome to the scene!

edit:
@Costello Will there be an option to donate as a regular user to make the amount of money even higher?


----------



## zoogie (Sep 21, 2018)

You should mention that $8000 prize purse a little more prominently.
Would really catch more eyes.


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 21, 2018)

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Cyan (Sep 21, 2018)

HtheB said:


> edit:
> @Costello Will there be an option to donate as a regular user to make the amount of money even higher?


it's written at the bottom of the message, users, and even non-GBATemp users, can donate globally or to specific categories.


I'd be interested in participating and making a game, but I don't think I'll have enough free time or knowledge to make what I want in time. I know, 4 months is enough time to do something, but I'm not sure to be ready. At worse, I'll release a game another time, not expecting any prize. Being staff, not sure I can participate. But as long as I don't vote for myself it should be acceptable, right?


Maybe we should have a mini guide to setup a development environment? I don't know if all people who want to create homebrew already have the necessary tools, nor have even hacked their switch yet.
I'd say a guide to explain that they first need to make a NAND backup, explain to stay offline to prevent any ban, restore nand after that could be useful. Not wanting to prevent homebrew from using online, just setup a proper network URL blocking guide. then explain how to install devkitpro and libraries, and compile. I'm particularly interested in knowing how to get 2 devkitpro at the same time (32bit/wii, 64bit/switch) without conflicting. I know there are already different guides (reinx, sdfile guide, even switchbrew) but none is covering what I think is important, many information are in each, but not everything in a single one. Most guides cover their own installation, but there's no guide to explain what to choose and what their differences.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 21, 2018)

Very surprised at the prize pool that's awesome and will definitely pull in some support. Can't wait to see the results. Good luck everyone!


----------



## jt_1258 (Sep 21, 2018)

ooh, maybe a gc emulator could come out of this....though I'm not sure if a dolphin port would count :/


----------



## KingBlank (Sep 21, 2018)

I finally joined this site after seeing all the great homebrew released in the first bounty, And finally here I am as a professional coder - keen to give back a little of what was given to me over many years on this site. Thanks for running this event again, sometimes I feel like this site is getting lame, but this is absolutely the opposite. GBA 4temporary!


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (Sep 21, 2018)

Oh yes! This shall be good

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Ericthegreat said:


> Iwould rather see them add something to the scene, something that benefits everyone, something that they made themselves... if they would do that, then I'd feel a bit better about them.



You mean like drag and drop xci's?


----------



## Technicmaster0 (Sep 21, 2018)

Cyan said:


> I'm particularly interested in knowing how to get 2 devkitpro at the same time (32bit/wii, 64bit/switch) without conflicting.


Are you sure that you can't do both with the 64 bit version?


----------



## anhminh (Sep 21, 2018)

Better 20$ spend than Switch online.


----------



## XorTroll (Sep 21, 2018)

I'm going to work hard on my projects for this!
Get ready for NSPower...


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 21, 2018)

Wasn't expecting another bounty, but it's great to see it again; seems way more streamlined over last year's. While, unfortunately, I don't have a Switch, it will certainly be interesting to see what the community comes up with. Good luck to everyone involved!


----------



## Costello (Sep 21, 2018)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> Wasn't expecting another bounty, but it's great to see it again; seems way more streamlined over last year's. While, unfortunately, I don't have a Switch, it will certainly be interesting to see what the community comes up with. Good luck to everyone involved!


maybe once this is over you’ll want a Switch 
 *getting my hopes up*


----------



## LightyKD (Sep 21, 2018)

Android apps on Switch! Android apps on Switch! "Keeping my fingers crossed*


----------



## |<roni&g (Sep 21, 2018)

Something positive for the switch, once again it will be hackers to the rescue for Nintendo.

I'd like to see CFG Loader for the switch or something like Wii flow with all the covers for backups.
Slough I won't own a switch till online is free


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 21, 2018)

This is looking great!

I've been brewing an idea for an app that fills a need for Mac users, and would go great in the tools category, but I'm not convinced a Mac-specific app would get enough votes to win anything.


----------



## Itzumi (Sep 21, 2018)

I can't wait to see what everybody comes up with for this!

And as Wolfenstein 3d's loading screens say:
GET PSYCHED!


----------



## leon315 (Sep 21, 2018)

Xci loader =100% win
Someone designs Xci loader??


----------



## m_babble (Sep 21, 2018)

Thanks for doing this. I'm sure some cool stuff will come of it!


----------



## Wurstmann (Sep 21, 2018)

Sega Genesis emulator, do it!!!


----------



## Cyan (Sep 21, 2018)

Technicmaster0 said:


> Are you sure that you can't do both with the 64 bit version?


Maybe yes, but I don't want to update to the 64bit version for two reasons.
- old homebrew projects are not updated to compile on newer version of devkitpro.
- devkitpro deleted all previous SDK and tool versions, forcing users to update. (Fix94 have a lot of backups, mostly for windows. If anyone has linux/osx version please help filling the backup repository)
If I install latest version, I can't compile old homebrew anymore, unless rewritten/fixed. so, I want to have both versions installed at the same time. I suppose it's only a matter of installing in a different folder, and editing the msys&devkit environment variable to switch back and forth.



I have now 4 new games ideas, some rarely done, some more commonly seen as previous homebrew. I'll choose based on my possibility.
I would be happy if I can code it all by myself, but I may end asking for help or making a team.


----------



## Eternam (Sep 21, 2018)

In what category would and app like moonlight that runs on the pc and streams to the switch go?


----------



## Technicmaster0 (Sep 21, 2018)

Eternam said:


> In what category would and app like moonlight that runs on the pc and streams to the switch go?


Probably category 2. It's comparable to a media player.


----------



## midstor (Sep 21, 2018)

damn it now i have to come up with ideas...


----------



## gudenau (Sep 21, 2018)

If only I had a Switch to develop stuff on, I have been wanting to make something for a while.


----------



## Vieela (Sep 21, 2018)

Hype!!! I can feel a lot of great homebrew coming from this. Maybe we will see a new emulator? Who knows!


----------



## eyeliner (Sep 21, 2018)

Guess what? I installed devkit two days ago and wanted to do something.

Now I will.


----------



## AdenTheThird (Sep 21, 2018)

Amazing! Good luck everyone! I'd participate but I don't have a Switch!


----------



## Wombo Combo (Sep 21, 2018)

If someone created at memory editor for cheats they would get my vote.


----------



## frankGT (Sep 21, 2018)

Congratz on the initiative! It will come around!


----------



## Connorsdad (Sep 21, 2018)

@cpasjuste
This has your name written all over it my friend.


----------



## Fadi5555 (Sep 21, 2018)

That’s nice


----------



## lordelan (Sep 21, 2018)

That's a good opportunity for anyone (devs and end users).
@m4xw bring the N64 core/emu on the way and the emu bounty should be yours. 

As for the bounty it's almost a shame that existing homebrews are not in the pot. NX-Shell, Tinfoil and a few more definitely deserved to get such bounties.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Sep 22, 2018)

lordelan said:


> As for the bounty it's almost a shame that existing homebrews are not in the pot. NX-Shell, Tinfoil and a few more definitely deserved to get such bounties.


True, but the bounty only exist to create new Homebrew, we should all really just donate to the creators of projects we already use.


----------



## Xandrid (Sep 22, 2018)

This is gonna be sweet


----------



## soully (Sep 22, 2018)

If any developers want to collaborate on something for this, give me a shout: https://dribbble.com/benmdesign


----------



## JonJaded (Sep 22, 2018)

Good stuff!


----------



## Costello (Sep 22, 2018)

lordelan said:


> That's a good opportunity for anyone (devs and end users).
> @m4xw bring the N64 core/emu on the way and the emu bounty should be yours.
> 
> As for the bounty it's almost a shame that existing homebrews are not in the pot. NX-Shell, Tinfoil and a few more definitely deserved to get such bounties.



But as stated in the first post, they can still enter the bounty provided they come with significant updates. Then it will be up to the judge to decide whether the update is significant enough to deserve a vote


----------



## RetroNostalgia (Sep 22, 2018)

Good luck all you hard working talented members!


----------



## cpasjuste (Sep 22, 2018)

Connorsdad said:


> @cpasjuste
> This has your name written all over it my friend.



Thanks @Connorsdad. Unfortunately i love to port emulators and so, but here the n64 will win like always :/

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



soully said:


> If any developers want to collaborate on something for this, give me a shout: https://dribbble.com/benmdesign


Seems cool. Maybe we could re-work my emulator ui's ?


----------



## Cyan (Sep 22, 2018)

Wombo Combo said:


> If someone created at memory editor for cheats they would get my vote.


Do you want a "on console" homebrew memory editor, or a debugger on computer ?
there's already few cheatcode editors : 
- debugger (on console realtime cheat code finder/memory editor)
- Edizon (on console savegame editor)
- Noexs (on computer debugger)
- sys-netcheat
- maybe more I forgot about

The first one is not a full code handler, it does not repeat cheats in cycles (no infinite HP for example), but it can be used to edit values (XP, money, etc.)
no SX support yet?


----------



## nmkd (Sep 22, 2018)

Hoping for Xash3D or Doom 3!


----------



## Cyan (Sep 22, 2018)

For users who want to suggest Switch homebrew, and for all the developers who don't have any idea what they could work on, remember that we have a thread for that :
Switch Homebrew Suggestion thread 

Maybe someone should gather all the ideas and post them on first post... I might do that. 
edit: Done !


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 22, 2018)

Go for it Homebrew coders! Give us your best shot!


----------



## Dennieh (Sep 22, 2018)

Its nice to see support for homebrew when all the other "official" sites just compare it with piracy


----------



## KiiWii (Sep 22, 2018)

Was there a bounty/contest for PS4 homebrew/tools?


----------



## Auyx (Sep 22, 2018)

Chucked in a £5 to the Tools bounty. Would be nice to see a totalizer for the user donations.


----------



## EarthBound (Sep 22, 2018)




----------



## Deleted-368796 (Sep 22, 2018)

Costello said:


> ...we can't allow everyone to vote otherwise people would register a lot of dupe accounts and vote for themselves



You could have just limited the votes to anyone that has an account 6 months or older.
That would eliminate the issue of "people registering accounts just to vote for themselves"

Instead, this is going to leave a _large_ portion of the community unable to vote for their favorite homebrew.


----------



## DollyWhipDoll (Sep 22, 2018)

Wurstmann said:


> Sega Genesis emulator, do it!!!



Get the Genesis GX Plus .nro from here https://gbatemp.net/threads/development-thread-retroarch-libnx.505672/ and put it inside the Switch folder on your microSD card.

When I first started using anything that had to do with Retro arch/NX, that's what I used and how I used it. A single core, no bundle. Maybe it's still the same. You can put a folder called 'Genesis' in the Switch section of your card with the games. I unzip mine. Not sure if it uses them zipped.


----------



## Hodge92 (Sep 23, 2018)

Excited to see what's gonna come emulation wise!


----------



## Costello (Sep 23, 2018)

Auyx said:


> Chucked in a £5 to the Tools bounty. Would be nice to see a totalizer for the user donations.


thanks for your contributions  
two member donations only so far (about $17 in total)


----------



## Auyx (Sep 23, 2018)

Costello said:


> thanks for your contributions
> two member donations only so far (about $17 in total)


Really? That sucks. Common guys I know we are all poor as shit or young hence the community we find ourselves in but it would be nice to give something back if you can't in more practical ways.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 23, 2018)

_deleted_


----------



## Shrike (Sep 23, 2018)

I will be in the race I guess .. have somthing big in the working .. I just hope I will get finished soon enough ¯\_(ツ)_/¯  Do we know a deadline yet ?



> About a week from now, we will announce the final prize money we'll be able to distribute, although people will still be able to continue donating.
> Then, the first competition (category: _tools and utilities_) will officially begin. You will have one month to work on your tool/utility project and submit it.
> After which, we will take a moment for the voting process, and announce the winners shortly after.



Okay .. there is some time left


----------



## Scarlet (Sep 23, 2018)

Shrike said:


> I will be in the race I guess .. have somthing big in the working .. I just hope I will get finished soon enough ¯\_(ツ)_/¯  Do we know a deadline yet ?
> 
> 
> 
> Okay .. there is some time left


Going by the OP, each part of the bounty will run in order, with around a month for each. So from now, you have around a month for the first, two months for the second etc. Realistically though, it's a bit more than that since the first part hasn't started yet and there'll probably be a short break between parts for voting and announcing winners.


----------



## Shrike (Sep 23, 2018)

> Going by the OP, each part of the bounty will run in order, with around a month for each. So from now, you have around a month for the first, two months for the second etc. Realistically though, it's a bit more than that since the first part hasn't started yet and there'll probably be a short break between parts for voting and announcing winners.



Yeah I'm going for the games category :3 I'm happy its the last..


----------



## Scarlet (Sep 23, 2018)

Shrike said:


> Yeah I'm going for the games category :3 I'm happy its the last..


Yeah I feel that lol, kinda dreading having so much time though, my time management could use some work.


----------



## Cyan (Sep 23, 2018)

Costello said:


> thanks for your contributions
> two member donations only so far (about $17 in total)


I made a donation.


I'd like to make an application and/or a game too (unrelated to the fact I donated, I don't plan to win anyway. I might even release them after the bounty).
But I never made a game, I don't know how SDL or OpenGL works. I'll probably have to learn that first and it'll take more times than it should to participate.
Good luck to everyone else !


----------



## Kartik (Sep 23, 2018)

I'm really excited to see what people come up with, especially considering that there is now an OpenGL port for switch!


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Sep 24, 2018)

So, I have four months to figure out C to make a game?


----------



## Shrike (Sep 24, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> So, I have four months to figure out C to make a game?



You could use LovePotion (like I do) and learn Lua .. much easier


----------



## radicalwookie (Sep 24, 2018)

Not only being THE place to discuss homebrew, GbaTemp also encourages people to create more project. This is fantastic.


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Sep 24, 2018)

Shrike said:


> You could use LovePotion (like I do) and learn Lua .. much easier


Link to LovePotion?


----------



## Straw (Sep 25, 2018)

Video Player


----------



## Shrike (Sep 25, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> Link to LovePotion?



Github:
https://github.com/TurtleP/LovePotion/tree/switch

Wiki:
https://github.com/TurtleP/LovePotion/wiki
https://love2d.org/

Code Examples:
https://github.com/TurtleP/LovePotion/tree/examples
https://gbatemp.net/download/snake-lovepotion-source-code-version.35086/
https://gbatemp.net/download/lovestory.35027/


----------



## Axido (Sep 28, 2018)

Awstoned said:


> Calling it now
> 
> 
> Someone is gunna make a private p2p server for multiplayer



Tbh, I would start a separate bounty for this in particular if it sped up the process.


----------



## Don Jon (Sep 29, 2018)

God bless Gbatemp


----------



## t4ils (Sep 30, 2018)

Hmmm... Wouldn't it be the best moment to come back to homebrew coding ?


----------



## blawar (Oct 1, 2018)

comput3rus3r said:


> Here's a little hint for a winning homebrew...
> usb loading



Wont happen, USB is too slow


----------



## comput3rus3r (Oct 2, 2018)

blawar said:


> Wont happen, USB is too slow


Huh? The switch doesn't require any more speed than the wii or wiiu did for usb loading. So i don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## blawar (Oct 2, 2018)

comput3rus3r said:


> Huh? The switch doesn't require any more speed than the wii or wiiu did for usb loading. So i don't know what you're talking about.



The switch is not a wii or wii-u.  Im struggling to send 15 MB/s over usb ethernet, its CPU bound.  Internal NAND is much faster.


----------



## comput3rus3r (Oct 2, 2018)

blawar said:


> The switch is not a wii or wii-u.  Im struggling to send 15 MB/s over usb ethernet, its CPU bound.  Internal NAND is much faster.


something is wrong with your switch/dock.
https://www.reddit.com/r/NintendoSw...usb_30_still_not_supported_by_the_switch_yet/


----------



## blawar (Oct 2, 2018)

comput3rus3r said:


> something is wrong with your switch/dock.
> https://www.reddit.com/r/NintendoSw...usb_30_still_not_supported_by_the_switch_yet/



MB is megabytes not megabits


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Oct 2, 2018)

I'm a bit confused.
What are the dates for this?
Like when does it start and when does it end?


----------



## comput3rus3r (Oct 2, 2018)

ShadowOne333 said:


> I'm a bit confused.
> What are the dates for this?
> Like when does it start and when does it end?


"Upon submitting your donation, you can indicate whether you want the donation to go to a particular category, or all of them.
Also please note that our Paypal account name is "_FILETRIP_" - this is normal.

About a week from now, we will announce the final prize money we'll be able to distribute, although people will still be able to continue donating.
Then, the first competition (category: _tools and utilities_) will officially begin. You will have one month to work on your tool/utility project and submit it.
After which, we will take a moment for the voting process, and announce the winners shortly after.

Then the second competition will begin. And so on.
*Reminder: you don't have to wait until competitions officially begin to start working on your project.*

Thanks everyone for making GBAtemp such a fantastic community.
Let's get this started!"


----------



## harmbasi (Oct 2, 2018)

I hope someone can give us the ability to load backups from USB.


----------



## Cyan (Oct 6, 2018)

the competition has not officially start yet, it is now. but that's great it gave more time to everyone to work on their project.

I'm surprised a lot of homebrew apps, and computer apps were released even after the homebrew bounty announcement and before the bounty starts. Developers didn't hold on their project release to enter the competition and just made them available as soon as possible losing the chance to be part of it.
I'm wondering what other projects would be created part of the bounty.
good luck to everyone.


----------



## usch (Oct 8, 2018)

So would it be OK to release my switch-application now and submit it to the bounty? Or would i need to wait until the respective category started? Is it allowed to submit more than one entry?


----------



## Seelbreaker (Oct 10, 2018)

1st price:
A real Emunand


----------



## Cyan (Oct 11, 2018)

usch said:


> So would it be OK to release my switch-application now and submit it to the bounty? Or would i need to wait until the respective category started? Is it allowed to submit more than one entry?


More than one entry on different categories : Yes.
More than one entry on the same category : Yes. Though you will probably win only once.

If you want to enter a specific category, wait for it's announce. It gives you extra time to work on it and fix bugs.
if you release it before the bounty starts, you will need to provide a big update/change to be eligible. you won't enter the tool/game, but the update itself.


----------



## trueicecold (Oct 25, 2018)

What about a switch tool that needs another tool to be ran on the desktop?
Can I still participate in the Switch tool category?


----------



## Cyan (Oct 25, 2018)

you talk about tools on computer which require another tool on computer (like a GUI, which requires the command line app), or you talk about mixed Switch/PC like a client/server interface?

I think it's up to you to choose whether it's more a computer program interacting with the Switch, or a homebrew interacting with the PC.
If it's the former, like a debugger, or cheatcode searcher, then I think it has its place on the first bounty (pc app). you run a hidden module on switch, but the end user do all the action on PC.
If it's the later, like a video player or VNC-like apps on the console which require a small server on PC to stream data, then I think it has its place on the second bounty (switch app). You run a server on PC, but the end user do all the action on the console.

But that's only my own opinion. You'll have to wait for Costello's decision, or talk more about your project with staff members (in private if you don't want to reveal it yet).
client/server tools are not always easy to choose whether they fit in the first, second, or both categories. I feel my "the place where the user acts" is a good way to decide.


----------



## trueicecold (Oct 25, 2018)

Cyan said:


> you talk about tools on computer which require another tool on computer (like a GUI, which requires the command line app), or you talk about mixed Switch/PC like a client/server interface?
> 
> I think it's up to you to choose whether it's more a computer program interacting with the Switch, or a homebrew interacting with the PC.
> If it's the former, like a debugger, or cheatcode searcher, then I think it has its place on the first bounty (pc app). you run a hidden module on switch, but the end user do all the action on PC.
> ...



Thanks Cyan, I guess my homebrew qualifies to the second category then


----------



## cpasjuste (Oct 30, 2018)

Hi guys, i just released libcross2d for the bounty, i hope you'll enjoy and that it will make people submit cool homebrews !


----------



## crossholo (Nov 6, 2018)

a HID to VPAD thingy like on wiiu would be amazing for next month


----------



## cpasjuste (Nov 16, 2018)

Hi @Costello, may i ask you when the "*Switch applications" *contest will begin? I think i have something very cool for this section, i wonder how many time left i have to work on this


----------



## Costello (Nov 16, 2018)

cpasjuste said:


> Hi @Costello, may i ask you when the "*Switch applications" *contest will begin? I think i have something very cool for this section, i wonder how many time left i have to work on this


once the vote is finished we will announce the winners, and a couple of days later the next competition will start


----------



## Clydefrosch (Nov 24, 2018)

You just know a nsp/xci checker that identifies brickware can easily sack first place for switch applications


----------



## Cyan (Nov 24, 2018)

aren't game managers enough ? they provides game information (publisher, titleID, etc.)
https://gbatemp.net/threads/xci-explorer.505528/
https://gbatemp.net/threads/switch-backup-manager-1-0.511143/
not sure about this one : https://gbatemp.net/threads/title-s...h-layeredfs-support-for-win-mac-linux.507923/
etc.

of course, it's always possible to trick the tools with free time to put all the fake data (trim size, languages, sdk version, etc.). checking nca signature with hactool is the best method to verify if the game is good and retail, or homebrew. command line is enough to verify a game integrity. Tool or GUI can of course be created to do it too.

that will not check if the nsp/xci is a bricker, but if it's a homebrew.
there's no way to check if a homebrew is a bricker without looking at the sources or IDA pro.


----------



## BIGdoubleD (Nov 26, 2018)

I check the link to buy SX PRO from the content of the above article,that is really very expensive than where i bought txswitch.


----------



## Garou (Dec 9, 2018)

Clydefrosch said:


> You just know a nsp/xci checker that identifies brickware can easily sack first place for switch applications





Cyan said:


> aren't game managers enough ? they provides game information (publisher, titleID, etc.)
> https://gbatemp.net/threads/xci-explorer.505528/
> https://gbatemp.net/threads/switch-backup-manager-1-0.511143/
> not sure about this one : https://gbatemp.net/threads/title-s...h-layeredfs-support-for-win-mac-linux.507923/
> ...



actually I've been working on something like this



 

it checks the signature and FS permissions to show if the NSP is safe or not

it's color coded. NSP with invalid signature will be highlighted in gray, and NSP with unsafe permissions are displayed with red text
although there are still 2 things that need to be fixed for now
1. I still don't quite understand about FS permission in Switch, and which ones are used by the bricker. currently I'm just guessing which one might be Dangerous, but it's either my logic is wrong or those NSPs flagged as Dangerous in the pic above are improperly set the permission (I'm guessing the latter as most of them just use 0xffffffffffffffff but I'm still not sure)
2. I still can't get FS permissions for some NSPs. need to find a solution for this

if there's any interest in this, I might create a dedicated thread so not to derail this one


----------



## Clydefrosch (Dec 9, 2018)

Cyan said:


> aren't game managers enough ? they provides game information (publisher, titleID, etc.)
> https://gbatemp.net/threads/xci-explorer.505528/
> https://gbatemp.net/threads/switch-backup-manager-1-0.511143/
> not sure about this one : https://gbatemp.net/threads/title-s...h-layeredfs-support-for-win-mac-linux.507923/
> ...



yeah but none of these options are integrated to alarm you as you're trying to install something.
all of them require someone to be aware of the dangers and the ways to check for them in advance, when most users just stumble out into the world, take the first file pushed by some guy in a shady coat and tinfoil away.

i realize that some people think that console hacking should be some type of minefield and people should have a  chance to destroy their stuff if they don't read enough or not carefully enough, but often, those people are the ones that can least afford to learn from fatal mistakes. so any additional safeguarding is a good thing in my eyes.


----------



## shchmue (Dec 9, 2018)

all that info except FS permissions is already in Switch Backup Manager. just fork that.


----------



## Garou (Dec 9, 2018)

shchmue said:


> all that info except FS permissions is already in Switch Backup Manager. just fork that.


actually the one who added some of those info in Switch Backup Manager was me 

I didn't make the app to compete with SBM. I made a separate app because to be able to do this efficiently I need to use LibHac instead of hactool as SBM is doing now. that means it'll be a major rewrite, so I need to make sure everything works before asking for permission to merge


----------



## Zaybokk (Dec 20, 2018)

Cyan said:


> Do you want a "on console" homebrew memory editor, or a debugger on computer ?
> there's already few cheatcode editors :
> - debugger (on console realtime cheat code finder/memory editor)
> - Edizon (on console savegame editor)
> ...


 question , if I may?.., it's about this tool being used if** possible with BOTW on switch of course.. and I know you said something like it can't be used for stuff like example: Inf. HP* , but perhaps is possible to find value(s) for inf. arrows or maybe Inf. Stamina?... and thanks as always for help guys...


----------



## Cyan (Dec 20, 2018)

Since I posted that message, I think I've read one of the memory editor added a freeze value feature.
I don't remember which one between noexs or sys-netcheat. I think it's netcheat.

edit:
yep, sysnetcheat : 
https://github.com/jakibaki/sys-netcheat
https://gbatemp.net/threads/sys-netcheat-simple-open-source-cheat-engine.512512/ <- not sure if you'll find useful info here, but it's the official thread.

and a GUI :
https://gbatemp.net/threads/sysnetcheatgui-for-sys-netcheat.519193/
not sure if it's updated to support frozen values.

sorry, I'm only the master of links, you want something I find it, but I don't try anything


----------



## cpasjuste (Jan 18, 2019)

Hi, do you guys have an idea of when the result of past month contest will be reveled? I'm so impatient to see how pPlay was "received"  
Also, do we have access to the results (votes)?


----------



## Cyan (Jan 18, 2019)

Result for Session 2 should be announced soon, I think all staff members voted. we are waiting for the patreon's vote to finish.

You'll have access to the result. the rank for each eligible homebrew will be given, and how much vote you got. There are 2 out of the vote this month, due to joke submission or not fulfilling the requirement.
If you want to know who voted what, I don't think you'll have access to that information.


----------



## cpasjuste (Jan 18, 2019)

Cyan said:


> Result for Session 2 should be announced soon, I think all staff members voted. we are waiting for the patreon's vote to finish.
> 
> You'll have access to the result. the rank for each eligible homebrew will be given, and how much vote you got. There are 2 out of the vote this month, due to joke submission or not fulfilling the requirement.
> If you want to know who voted what, I don't think you'll have access to that information.


Thanks @Cyan, this answer all my questions


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jan 18, 2019)

What? Patreon's vote for season 2? How did I miss that?!


----------



## rsn8887 (Jan 23, 2019)

Where's Homebrew Bounty month 3?


----------



## rsn8887 (Jan 23, 2019)

I uploaded Uae4all2 Switch for the month 3 “emulator” competition:
Link: https://gbatemp.net/download/amiga-emulator-uae4all2-for-switch.35520/


----------



## cpasjuste (Jan 23, 2019)

rsn8887 said:


> I uploaded Uae4all2 Switch for the month 3 “emulator” competition:
> Link: https://gbatemp.net/download/amiga-emulator-uae4all2-for-switch.35520/


Your're too impatient!  (i am too......). You wont beat me anyway..


----------



## rsn8887 (Jan 23, 2019)

I don’t think so either but I put a lot of work into porting it to 64bit and adding features recently, so I thought  I might take my chances. 

Amiga Forever!


----------



## cpasjuste (Jan 23, 2019)

rsn8887 said:


> I don’t think so either but I put a lot of work into porting it to 64bit and adding features recently, so I thought  I might take my chances.
> 
> Amiga Forever!


Yep yep, im joking of course. I have nothing silly coming.. (no n64, gc, psx etc..), just some (major) updates to existing emus.


----------



## rsn8887 (Jan 23, 2019)

I can't wait to see your new updates.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jan 23, 2019)

An UAE emulator thread for the Switch that doesn't show a video of it performing "waaaar, never been so much fuuuun!"?
What is this?
Hmmmmmm... Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm....

PS: please!


----------



## Shrike (Feb 6, 2019)

Will month 3 ever start ? 

(Waiting for month 4 anyways )


----------



## rsn8887 (Feb 6, 2019)

By the time month 4 starts, ALL open source games will already have been ported


----------



## Shrike (Feb 6, 2019)

Meh, good that I do not port and rather make my own game


----------



## minkcv (Jun 30, 2019)

rsn8887 said:


> By the time month 4 starts, ALL open source games will already have been ported


Is month 4 started? I'm guessing the category line will become a link on the main thread when it starts.


----------



## Shrike (Jun 30, 2019)

minkcv said:


> Is month 4 started? I'm guessing the category line will become a link on the main thread when it starts.



It will delay to Autumn because of financial "problems". 

Here is more info about it:
https://gbatemp.net/threads/switch-homebrew-bounty-month-4-on-hold-until-autumn-2019.539290


----------

